# Decor making



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Thought i'd start a thread following the decor i am going to be trying to make
I havent put it in DIY because i will not be adding the materials i used nor the process, as if successful i will be making them to sell, sorry guys

The thread though can give ideas on what could be achieved with some creativity 

Hopefully will be finished the 1st piece today (except for sealing), and will upload a finished pic

a teaser


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

*surfing

Very cool!


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you

Base colour coat on, just need to let it fully dry, then i can start detailing it


----------

